# The future is now ... NEW Futurama!



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone else excited that Futurama is back?!


----------



## stldpn (Jun 24, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Anyone else excited that Futurama is back?!



sort of. I'm still trying to get over the "slurm" episode.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

poor, poor Slurm's McKenzie ... may he rest in peace.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 24, 2010)

he was all out of party


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 24, 2010)

Just finished watching it. Ruined. This show is shit now. How can you have futurama without Zoidberg? Hopefully they bring him back to life somehow in some crazy zany story.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 24, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Just finished watching it. Ruined. This show is shit now. How can you have futurama without Zoidberg? Hopefully they bring him back to life somehow in some crazy zany story.



...No Zoidberg? But he was the best character! 
Ugh. I live under a rock, I only learn today that there's a new Futurama, and it's ruined because there's no Zoidberg.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 24, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> How can you have futurama without Zoidberg? Hopefully they bring him back to life somehow in some crazy zany story.



Zoidberg was in there, just didn't have a speaking role, but he's deffinately back


----------



## Melian (Jun 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Just finished watching it. Ruined. This show is shit now.



After watching the movies, it really looked like it was going this way....


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 25, 2010)

Tough crowd. I loved the new episodes. My favorite line was one of the professor's, in response to the ethics and legality of stem cell research, something like "Back in your day, no, but in this day and age, shut up."

So many people I want to use that on!


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll definitely be watching this season.


----------



## Esther (Jun 25, 2010)

I definitely miss Zoidberg. I wonder why they would kill off such an amusing character?


----------



## furious styles (Jun 25, 2010)

i thought they were great.


[edit] am i missing something? zoidberg was in both episodes. did they kill him when i wasn't looking?


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 25, 2010)

There are two people in this thread who are slightly retarded.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> There are two people in this thread who are slightly retarded.



Do tell ...


----------



## freakyfred (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't get the really negative reception. I thought the episodes were pretty neat. And I'd wait till at least there was more than two episodes before I'd declare it "ruined" (even the old series had it's share of turds).

And Zoidburg was there alive and well. Where did this whole death thing come from?


----------



## RJI (Jun 25, 2010)

No.............


----------



## Tanuki (Jun 25, 2010)

I haven't seen it yet... I just keep thinking pleasedontsuckpleasedontsuckpkeasedontsuck...


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 25, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> I haven't seen it yet... I just keep thinking pleasedontsuckpleasedontsuckpkeasedontsuck...



set your expectations low and your hopes high and everything will be okay!

although ... the planet express crashing into the street followed by the Nimbus had me rolling.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 25, 2010)

If you saw Zoidberg in those episodes you are lying. Dude died in the crash.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 25, 2010)

and then was reborn ... don't you remember him being plopped in the stem cell oooze ... then being shot out? WTF, am I in the early stages of alzheimers or in some zoidbergian delusional fantasy? I swear on George W Bush's life zoidberg made an appearance.







belay my delusional thought process ... I read Chaz's title: "pain in the ass"

I'll agree with that


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 25, 2010)

Is it weird that I have a crush on Fry? :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> If you saw Zoidberg in those episodes you are lying. Dude died in the crash.



He was reborn like the rest of them. I distinctly remember him saying hello to Hermes.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, I need to find a tv obviously, and watch this for myself.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 26, 2010)

Paquito said:


> He was reborn like the rest of them. I distinctly remember him saying hello to Hermes.



Confirmed. It seems the reports of his death were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Esther (Jun 26, 2010)

Hahaha. I play Nintendo DS while "watching" TV most of the time, so it goes to show that I clearly don't pay enough attention.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> and then was reborn ... don't you remember him being plopped in the stem cell oooze ... then being shot out? WTF, am I in the early stages of alzheimers or in some zoidbergian delusional fantasy? I swear on George W Bush's life zoidberg made an appearance.
> 
> belay my delusional thought process ... I read Chaz's title: "pain in the ass"
> 
> I'll agree with that



Zoidberg is dead, sorry. If you can't understand that I don't know how to say it any clearer. Maybe you should stop being dumb, good sir.


----------



## BigChaz (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is a clue for everyone in this thread: It's called fake spoilers for people who havnt seen the new EP yet.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 27, 2010)

what a good joke!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 27, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Here is a clue for everyone in this thread: It's called fake spoilers for people who havnt seen the new EP yet.



You're trying to make fake spoilers for _Futurama_? No wonder we didn't get it; there's absolutely nothing over-the-top enough to sound like it wouldn't happen on that show.


----------



## Gyrene (Jun 27, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Zoidberg is dead, sorry. If you can't understand that I don't know how to say it any clearer. Maybe you should stop being dumb, good sir.



Man, that was just plain mean! To quote Peter Griffin "If you were a woman I'd slug you right in the face."


just kidding of course ... keep up the faux spoilers to confuse the hell out of the rest of us.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 27, 2010)

I feel silly...


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2010)

Never get between me and my beloved Zoidberg.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 28, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Man, that was just plain mean! To quote Peter Griffin "If you were a woman I'd slug you right in the face."



LOLOLOL


----------



## veil (Jul 2, 2010)

Gyrene said:


> Anyone else excited that Futurama is back?!



me! i actually quite liked the new ones, but i think zapp brannigan is always hilarious. i saw a guy dressed as him one halloween, brave fellow, going virtually pantless in a new england fall.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

veil said:


> me! i actually quite liked the new ones, but i think zapp brannigan is always hilarious. i saw a guy dressed as him one halloween, brave fellow, going virtually pantless in a new england fall.


Zapp Brannigan is worth watching the show for although I too will miss Zoidberg. 

I used to date someone who could have been the inspiration for Zapp Brannigan. Back before my libido trumped my standards.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jul 2, 2010)

Zapp has some excellent dating advice in this video:

http://www.fanpop.com/spots/zapp-brannigan/videos/8010927/title/zapps-guide-making-love-woman


----------

